# Sharpening carbide inserts...



## Timbo (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for which grit diamond hone to buy for sharpening carbide inserts.  If you have a source to buy that would be great also.  Thanks.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

I just use the diamond credit card to sharpen my Woodchuck inserts. It works well and is very fast. I always wear latex gloves when I do this because the insert gets so sharp, I sometimes slice my finger just picking up the sharpened insert.

PSI, CUSA and others sell this "credit card". I have no idea what grit it is.

I hope this helps.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 19, 2010)

Timothy;  These usually come in Medium, Fine and Ultra Fine.  The Medium and Fine work for me.  Any insert with a flat top can be sharpened.  Just use care to only hone on the TOP surface.  Don't touch the front relief angle.  

I checked your location and you are close to PSI.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 19, 2010)

Dang...I was just at PSI last Saturday.  Thanks for the info guys...I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## themartaman (Nov 19, 2010)

Check Lowes, Homedepot and Walmart.


----------



## le_skieur (Nov 20, 2010)

That is the post I was locking for!!!

Is the  Woodchuck Pen Pro Turning Tool is working as well the advertising says? Does it stays sharp very long? I have a lot of acrylic pens to turn, are you satisfied on this kind of material?

Thanks

JP


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 20, 2010)

The Woodchuck tools work great in my opinion.  I started with the bowl pro because I felt it would have more uses than the pen pro.  I have the pen pro also but I use the bowl pro a lot more, even on pens.  I just like it better.


----------



## lwalden (Nov 20, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> The Woodchuck tools work great in my opinion.  I started with the bowl pro because I felt it would have more uses than the pen pro.  I have the pen pro also but I use the bowl pro a lot more, even on pens.  I just like it better.



I also have both the bowl pro and the pen pro, and love both of them. I end up using the bowl pro a lot when I'm trying to get a lot of volume done- it seems the extra heft helps when you're trying to hog through a lot of material quickly. I'll keep both handy so when it's time to rotate 90 degrees to the next cutting surface, I'm trying to do both at the same time.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought the bowl pro after talking to Ken. ( wonderful person)  (NOT RECOMENDED FOLLOWS)  When my bowl pro showed up at the door, I grabbed a 2X2 piece of white oak and turned a handle for the bowl pro with the bowl pro sans handle.  Worked wonderfully.  I have used it constantly since.  I have only turned about 50 or so pens with it in wood but see no loss in sharpness.  It will still slice a neat cut in my finger when I give it a chance.  This tool I highly recomend.
Charles


----------



## le_skieur (Nov 21, 2010)

It is done,
I ordered mine from R and B. Now I am waiting for the postman.
Thanks for your help on that!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 22, 2010)

Who is R and B? Just curious. I have three of Kens Woodchuck tools and they are great also.


----------



## jchurch (Nov 22, 2010)

*r & b crafts*

It's short for R & B crafts, a great place to get Trustone blanks.
Jim


----------



## randyrls (Nov 22, 2010)

le_skieur said:


> That is the post I was locking for!!!
> 
> Is the  Woodchuck Pen Pro Turning Tool is working as well the advertising says? Does it stays sharp very long? I have a lot of acrylic pens to turn, are you satisfied on this kind of material?
> 
> ...




I have honed the insert repeatedly, but I'm still on the first insert.  When turning, I hone the insert about every 3 to 5 pens; takes 5 minutes.   I turn the blade once each pen. Takes 30 seconds.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> Who is R and B? Just curious. I have three of Kens Woodchuck tools and they are great also.



http://www.randbcrafts.com

Trustone:
http://www.randbcrafts.com/tru_stone.html


----------



## le_skieur (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope the postman will get here soon!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. I did not realize that they sold turning tools. You will love your tool I'm sure.


----------



## Timbo (Nov 22, 2010)

I was shopping for some stuff on amazon.com a few days ago and found a 3-piece set.  I still have one more rotation left on my insert so I should be good until they arrive.


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 23, 2010)

Timbo said:


> I was shopping for some stuff on amazon.com a few days ago and found a 3-piece set.  I still have one more rotation left on my insert so I should be good until they arrive.



Also at Amazon:

http://amzn.com/B0001WP1J2

Three different grits via the "Options" selector, each about $12.


----------

